# How to view a movie from your PC to your tv??



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there everyone,

Okay I was wondering on how do I hook up my computer to view a DVD onto my tv? Someone told me that I need a S-VIDEO input inorder to do this, are these's information correct? I also have S-VIDEO input as well on my videocard on my PC and I don't quite know on how to make this work.. Can someone please help me out with this if its possible? Please provide me with full detailed information on this if you can thanks


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

HERE is a link that has pretty good step by step instructions.


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

kilowatt1 said:


> HERE is a link that has pretty good step by step instructions.


kilowatt1;

Say I forgot to tell you that I also have a Bell Express VU Satiltight reseaver.. and What I would like to know is will this still let me view the dvd movie from my computer? Or does it need to be connected to the TV??


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a TV out port on my graphics card. I did this:
1. Connected the s-video to composite converter to the graphics card.
2. Connected the composite cable to the TV.
3. Set the TV to AV (to pick up the computer's signal)
4. Re-booted to initialise the TV
5. Used my graphics card software to set the TV to a 'clone' if the monitor (d-sub)
6. Started the film full screen
7. Turned of the monitor

Pretty simple really. For me anyway...


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

jackdw;

Just to let you know that the tv that is pretty old which does not have any RCA's does that matter? The only one that has both RCA's & S-Video is the reseaver..

So what I would like to know is what do I use to connect from the tv to the computer? since it does not have RCA's or S-video ports?

Say do you have any diragrams of what you are talking about by any chance? See my video card does have S-video and a projecter & the main monitor connector as well. the only thing that I don't have is S-video in on eather one.... Does it matter if its a in nor out? for the S-video?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Joman423 said:


> Does it matter if its a in nor out?


Unless it's a VIVO card it's "out" only which is what you need to hook it to your TV or other device.

You said you had a receiver with S-Video? If it S-Video "IN" then hook it to that and send the signal to your TV. FYI S-Video is video only, no audio.

Whatevre the case you need something with S-video in or an adapter that will covert it to whatever inputs you do have.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I suspect that any kind of S-Video and/or RCA jacks on a satellite receiver would be video and audio OUTPUTS only. They would be of no help in getting video from your PC to your TV.

You first need to determine for sure that your PC has TV video outputs. The documentation for the PC or the video card should explain the functions of all the video jacks. If it does have a composite video or S-Video OUTPUT you should be able to feed the computer's TV and audio outputs into a stand alone TV RF modulator box. The output from the modulator would then go into the antenna input on your older TV set.


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> Unless it's a VIVO card it's "out" only which is what you need to hook it to your TV or other device.
> 
> You said you had a receiver with S-Video? If it S-Video "IN" then hook it to that and send the signal to your TV. FYI S-Video is video only, no audio.
> 
> Whatevre the case you need something with S-video in or an adapter that will covert it to whatever inputs you do have.


Thecoalman;

I honestly don't know if it's a input or output for the S-Video? It doesn't say in nor out... all it says is "S-Video"....? Like I've said before, I'm very new at this and I can say that I don't know on what I'm doing when it comes to this type of stuff sorry  and for the video card also has a "S-Video" but again I don't quite know on if its a input nor output?


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> I suspect that any kind of S-Video and/or RCA jacks on a satellite receiver would be video and audio OUTPUTS only. They would be of no help in getting video from your PC to your TV.
> 
> You first need to determine for sure that your PC has TV video outputs. The documentation for the PC or the video card should explain the functions of all the video jacks. If it does have a composite video or S-Video OUTPUT you should be able to feed the computer's TV and audio outputs into a stand alone TV RF modulator box. The output from the modulator would then go into the antenna input on your older TV set.


Cwwozniak;

It honestly does not say on if it's a input or output. for the S-Video.. So I honestly don't know on what to do next???

Just incase I forget I would like to thank everyone for there help with this....


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Joman423 said:


> jackdw;
> 
> Just to let you know that the tv that is pretty old which does not have any RCA's does that matter? The only one that has both RCA's & S-Video is the reseaver..
> 
> ...


Sorry for the lateness of my reply.
Sure I'll draw a little pic hang on...
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/139/diagramuu5.jpg

My TV too doesn't have any RCA sockets or S-Video. The S-Video-RCA adaptor came with my card. The RCA cable came with my DVD player and the RCA to SCART adaptor, which you need, came with my playstation 2.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Joman423 said:


> jackdw;
> 
> Just to let you know that the tv that is pretty old which does not have any RCA's does that matter? The only one that has both RCA's & S-Video is the reseaver..





jackdw said:


> My TV too doesn't have any RCA sockets or S-Video. The S-Video-RCA adaptor came with my card. The RCA cable came with my DVD player and the RCA to SCART adaptor, which you need, came with my playstation 2.


Much older TV sets only came with RF (Antenna) inputs. The suggestion for using a SCART(Syndicat des Constructeurs d'Appareils Radiorécepteurs et Téléviseurs) connector would work if the TV set was newer and purchased for use in Europe. Based on Joman423's information about their satellite receiver, I suspect they are located in Canada and the TV was made for use in North America. As far as I know, the use of the SCART interface never made it across the Atlantic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCART


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If your TV does not have any form of AV in, then you cannot use it in any direct manner.

It would require an add-on "modulator" that took the RCA input and converted it to RF, then you would tune the TV to the RF channel for the modulator, which would plug into the antenna connection.

But by that time the quality would be rubbish.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

just an observation 

how much are you willing to spend to make it possible (if it even is?) to get the tv to recognize your dvd on your computer?

you might find it to be approaching the cost of a dvd/vcr combo unit??


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

wacorsaut said:


> you might find it to be approaching the cost of a dvd/vcr combo unit??


If the PC really does have a TV video output, then the solution to the problem may cost under $20 USD:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16882125059

I have one of these and it may not produce a broadcast quality signal buts it gets the job done. I think I paid $19.95 for mine at the local Wal-Mart.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> If the PC really does have a TV video output, then the solution to the problem may cost under $20 USD:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16882125059
> 
> I have one of these and it may not produce a broadcast quality signal buts it gets the job done. I think I paid $19.95 for mine at the local Wal-Mart.


I understand but

Earlier it was stated there were no RCA jacks. That seems to me to indicate that there is just a coax antenna connection.

I cant imagine based on all the tvs i ever had that there is a tv without RCA jacks that has anything else to connect to other than the coax for the antenna


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

wacorsaut said:


> That seems to me to indicate that there is just a coax antenna connection.


That is exactly why I suggested that particular piece of hardware. Here is a technical summary of the RCA CRF900 in my previous link

RCA's RF modulator is used to convert analog audio and video to radio frequency for connection to televisions without analog A/V inputs. This RF modulator has stereo audio input and a modern attractive styling. Get your A/V equipment connected to a TV at great savings!

Technical data:

** Channel 3 and 4 output*
* A/V or antenna auto-selection
* Vertical design
* Stereo audio input ​
If the TV is not just old, but truly ancient, and only has 300 ohm screw terminals, you would need to add a 75 ohm to 300 ohm balun for a couple of dollars more.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

wacorsaut said:


> I understand but
> 
> Earlier it was stated there were no RCA jacks. That seems to me to indicate that there is just a coax antenna connection.
> 
> I cant imagine based on all the tvs i ever had that there is a tv without RCA jacks that has anything else to connect to other than the coax for the antenna


On older low-end TV's it was quite common to have no connectivity other than the antenna socket. TV's are quite reliable, so they tend to go for many years. Earlier ones do exist and are still in use that offer nothing in the way of AV.


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Kilowatt1;

Thank you so very much, that link helps me so very much... 

You & everyone else in here have been very helpful and that I want to thank you for...


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

kiwiguy said:


> On older low-end TV's it was quite common to have no connectivity other than the antenna socket. TV's are quite reliable, so they tend to go for many years. Earlier ones do exist and are still in use that offer nothing in the way of AV.


I think my post confused some. What i was saying is that i knew all the older tvs had only antenna jacks or screws. and that if there were no RCA jacks i would not expect there to be any other av outputs or inputs. first the makers added RCA jacks and then the other types came after that

not trying to argue. just trying to clarify myself.


----------

